# RC car with steam engine



## enginesjohn (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I would like to teach the radio control car that I have built.
It is handcrafted and designed by me.










The engine is all brass and has two cylinders.
This is the construction of the engine:






I also built a boiler to generate steam.










This video shows its construction:






And with that I started to build the car.










Here you can see part of the process and its first test:






Thank you for letting me show my work
Greetings


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

¡muy bien! :thumbsup:


----------



## enginesjohn (Jun 16, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> ¡muy bien! :thumbsup:


Thank you very much.
Now it has greatly improved its appearance with the new wheels I made it:










This is the video of the construction of the wheels


----------

